# Pedigree Traslation



## Ryan Rogers (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey ya'll-

There is so much information that I do not know about working line dogs. Can someone take a look at this dog's pedigree and translate it into laymen's terms?

Or even better, does anyone have any information about this breeder?

http://www.denalikennels.com/pedigree/klittervomdenali.htm

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Erri is co owned and resides in Indiana with Mike Diehl , this dog is a multiple winner of regional, national and world team. Annouc was originally owned by Taunya and Josef of eurosport k9 in which who Erri is co owned with. You can google Eurosportk9 and also googel Mike's name and get all your answers through them. Good Luck.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I think Mike sent Eick to Eurosport when he got Erri, they posted him for sale a month or two ago, and he's now in Korea (?). Anyway, Eurosport took advantage of having him sire a litter before he left.


----------



## Ryan Rogers (Jan 25, 2010)

cool, thanks for the information. the real question is this, does this dogs pedigree set her up as a dog with the potential to go far as a worker? she would be a pet first and foremost, but i know she will need to be worked. i am thinking agility and tracking. i would like to do schutzhund, but i am hesitant...i am concerned that she is a pet first and i dont want a pet who knows how to bite, but not how to out.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

First off, good luck with your pup. I only know of the Leipheimer Moor lines which are extremely good.

I think you've got the wrong idea of Schutzhund Sport however. It is a known fact, over in Europe, at least, that the dogs that participate in biting sports do not contribute largely to the numbers of dogs who have bitten humans. 

A dog can bite if not under control without "learning to bite" as you call it, as this is the only way it can defend itself

All "biting" sports, Schutzhund, Mondio, Ring, etc. require the dog to bite on command and release on command. It is a good outlet for all sorts of dogs and, very importantly, an extremely good method of ensuring that the owner has his dog under control. Not many dog owners are in a position to keep their dog under control as those carrying out such sports. It demands a great deal of training and knowledge of the dog that would probably not be gained by the mere pet dog owners.


----------



## Ryan Rogers (Jan 25, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> First off, good luck with your pup. I only know of the Leipheimer Moor lines which are extremely good.
> 
> I think you've got the wrong idea of Schutzhund Sport however. It is a known fact, over in Europe, at least, that the dogs that participate in biting sports do not contribute largely to the numbers of dogs who have bitten humans.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the well wishes!

I guess I need to rephrase my thoughts on this. I want to start on the OB/Agility and Scenting route to ensure that we are having fun (she is a pet after all). If we are still having a good time after we have a good start on the above things, then we will move on to the actual bite portion of Schutzhund. I want to make sure that she is able to mentally handle the stimulation, and that I as her handler have the time and desire to go down this path. 

It seems to me that Schutzhund training and trials put your dog under a huge amount of stress. If my dog is not mentally suited for this or the desire isnt their on my part, why put forth the effort into that much work? Why not find a more suitable path for the dog and the handler? 

Plus, with the OB and Tracking well underway, I will know (without a doubt) that she is working for, and focused on, ME. 

I think we are on the same page, I just think that I am not communicating very well.

Thanks again!
Ryan


----------



## Rachel Schumacher (Oct 11, 2006)

Ryan Rogers said:


> It seems to me that Schutzhund training and trials put your dog under a huge amount of stress. If my dog is not mentally suited for this or the desire isnt their on my part, why put forth the effort into that much work? Why not find a more suitable path for the dog and the handler?


Have you done any agility with a working dog yet? Well I did and still do to some part because I have a Malinois female who excells in agility and sucks in Mondioring. I can tell you one thing that the stress of doing agility is higher than Schutzhund. I have to "pick her up" with a huge tug (boudin) after the course to get some of the stress released. It's like instead of flying into a sleeve she flies into the tug. When she does bite work she is miuch calmer. I personally feel the whole agility environment is a lot of stress. Tons of dogs running loose. 

Also I would be careful doing agility with a GSD healthwise (joints and back). My female is small and very fast, still I have my concerns with agility and the max she gets is an hour per week or less. 

If you have the time and possibilities check out a Schutzhund club. You can start training your pup more or less right after you'll get it. But with agility I would wait till the dog is older. If it has to be agility please do yourself and your dog a favor, have some basic obedience done before.


----------



## Ryan Rogers (Jan 25, 2010)

I am still working on basic obedience and having her bond with the family. Mara is actually my first GSD and the first dog that I have ever intended to work in some manner (that was part of my decision to get a GSD). I am actually lucky enough to have met a really great trainer who does some work with the local LEOs and some of the Air Force dogs. 

I have not been able to get out and see any "real" club work. I did go out to one, but I wasn't exactly comfortable so I left. 

Also, it is my plan (until I figure out something better) to take the dog down the Schutzhund path. I just plan to do the bitework "later".


----------

